
A Tale of Trons: The suffix that tells of modern science - empath75
https://aeon.co/ideas/a-tale-of-trons-the-suffix-that-tells-of-modern-science
======
gumby
I remember we used to talk about "computrons" (but these were by analogy to
the false friends "electron" or "graviton" described in the article) --
basically amount of computing power ("We could probably solve that if we had
enough computrons, but our machines aren't powerful enough).

Dunno if it was widespread or if this was just local jargon...

